# Upgrading zipper TWP installation?



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

I am wanting to use the Update TWP module but there is a problem because TWP is expected to be in the /var/hack/TivoWebPlus directory but zipper installs it in the /tivowebplus directory.

If I create the /var/hack/TivoWebPlus directory and the link it to the /tivowebplus directory using the command


```
ln -F /var/hack/TivoWebPlus /tivowebplus
```
Would that work? Or do I have to install in the /var/hack/TivoWebPlus directory and change the TWPrun.sh, TWPrunc.sh, and TWPrestart.sh scripts to reflect the change?


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

it may work (I suggested this option to someone else a couple weeks ago), but not as listed 

you can't make hard links across filesystems, but I'd think it'd work ok with a symlink
(also, I think the force switch is -f, not -F)


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

BTUx9 said:


> it may work (I suggested this option to someone else a couple weeks ago), but not as listed
> 
> you can't make hard links across filesystems, but I'd think it'd work ok with a symlink
> (also, I think the force switch is -f, not -F)


According to this site the -F switch is 

```
-F
--directory
     Allow the super-user to make hard links to directories.
```
So *IF* we are in as a Super User It looks like it can be done. Anyone know if when we are in are we Super Users or if not what the password is to become one?


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

we ARE running as superuser, but as I pointed out:

```
A "hard link" is another name for an existing file; the link and the original are indistinguishable. Technically speaking, they share the same inode, and the inode contains all the information about a file--indeed, it is not incorrect to say that the inode _is_ the file.
On all existing implementations, you cannot make a hard link to a directory, 
and hard links cannot cross filesystem boundaries. 
(These restrictions are not mandated by POSIX, however.)
```
p.s. that's from the same page you referenced


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

So the command should be


```
ln -s-f /var/hack/TivoWebPlus /tivowebplus
```
???


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

well, a few things to check: remove /tivoweb first, you need a space between -f and -s, and root needs to be r/w at the time
But yeah, that should hopefully work


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

OK I tried

```
ln -s -f /var/hack/TivoWebPlus /tivowebplus
```
I do that and it doesn't show the symlink in the /var /hack directory, but I show a symlink called TivoWebPlus in the /tivowebplus directory so it must be backwards.

Tried

ln -s -f /tivowebplus /var/hack/TivoWebPlus[/CODE]
and I get a symlink called TivoWebPlus in the /var/hack directory.

When I cd TivoWebPlus I go to the /tivowebplus directory so that looks like it works.

BUT

I get an error 

```
extract.sh: Could not locate the TivoWebPlus directory
child process exited abnormally


Error Updating Package
```
So I guess its a little more than that.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

BTW I also tried changing the name of tivowebplus to TivoWebPlus temporarily and still didn't have any luck.


----------



## qdoggg (Jan 24, 2004)

I seem to remember rbautch or gunny stating somewhere here to update TWP...


download and extract the file

rename the folder to all lower case

ftp it over and overwrite existing location

restart TWP


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

I was talking about tivowebplus being the symlink and TivoWebPlus being where the program is actually stored... I'm not sure automatic upgrades would work for the reverse

with v1.4, I'd suggest this setup:
put TivoWebPlus somewhere under root
make /tivowebplus a symlink to it
set the TWP_DATA_DIR to somewhere in var (this needs to be set in the environment before twp, etc. are called... I'd put it at the top of author or in test.conf)

at some point fairly soon, TWP 1.4 will elegantly deal with upgrading on a readonly fs, but for now it's still a manual deal


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

BTUx9 said:


> I was talking about tivowebplus being the symlink and TivoWebPlus being where the program is actually stored... I'm not sure automatic upgrades would work for the reverse
> 
> with v1.4, I'd suggest this setup:
> put TivoWebPlus somewhere under root
> ...


I guess I'm being dense this morning, but then again linux sometimes makes me do that. The logic used in some of this seems counter intuitive to me. I guess I really need to sit down and work on understanding how symlinks really work not how I think the should work. I can be a little (yeah, right, little dense) when it comes to things like that, so I'll have to wait until the WAF is a little bit higher like after the holidays



qdoggg said:


> I seem to remember rbautch or gunny stating somewhere here to update TWP...
> 
> 
> download and extract the file
> ...


I knew that I was trying to figure a way to get the automatic update module to work.


----------



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

why not just ftp the tar ball over and then extract it with tar -xvf filename.tar then edit those 3 scripts? Thats what I jsut did, just rw first


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

To make everything clean and easy, I changed the dir to /TivoWebPlus (tivowebplus was already in root) and changed the TWPrun.sh, TWPrunc.sh, and TWPrestart.sh scripts for the caps - done. I just have to remount / to rw before using the update script. The update script is fast and doesn't over write customizations as long as you have them in the right place.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

sk33t3r said:


> why not just ftp the tar ball over and then extract it with tar -xvf filename.tar then edit those 3 scripts? Thats what I jsut did, just rw first


I was trying to find a way that would let me use the Update TWP with no problems and still be able to rerun tweak to get periodic updates that way as well. If you do what you suggest and edit the 3 scripts the next time I update using zipper they will get rewritten back to the original and would have to reedit them. The problem is that the update module in TWP expects TWP to be in TivoWebPlus (I don't think it matters where, I may have to check that) and zipper puts it in /tivowebplus. If it is just a naming convention thing (meaning the update module in TWP works /TivoWebPlus as well as /var/TivoWebPlus or any TivoWebPlus directory the fix is simple. Next rev of zipper Rbautch change the scripts and the location of the TWP install from /tivowebplus to /TivoWebPlus. If the update module in TWP requires it to be in /var/TivoWebPlus then that module should be changed to look for the TivoWebPlus directory and use that location. Of course that would be the ideal, I won't complain either way a lot of hard work went into these projects and beggars cat be choosers.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

TWP's update feature doesn't care where it is in the filesystem as long as the name is TivoWebPlus


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

JWThiers said:


> I was trying to find a way that would let me use the Update TWP with no problems and still be able to rerun tweak to get periodic updates that way as well. If you do what you suggest and edit the 3 scripts the next time I update using zipper they will get rewritten back to the original and would have to reedit them. The problem is that the update module in TWP expects TWP to be in TivoWebPlus (I don't think it matters where, I may have to check that) and zipper puts it in /tivowebplus. If it is just a naming convention thing (meaning the update module in TWP works /TivoWebPlus as well as /var/TivoWebPlus or any TivoWebPlus directory the fix is simple. Next rev of zipper Rbautch change the scripts and the location of the TWP install from /tivowebplus to /TivoWebPlus. If the update module in TWP requires it to be in /var/TivoWebPlus then that module should be changed to look for the TivoWebPlus directory and use that location. Of course that would be the ideal, I won't complain either way a lot of hard work went into these projects and beggars cat be choosers.


It looks like when when running tweak_uninstall it wipes TWP if it was installed by tweak *and* if it is named tivowebplus (no caps). I know upon running tweak it asks you if you have TWP installed and if you want to install it. So by naming it TivoWebPlus it *may* be left alone. *Russ???*
BTW, I have decided that I will not be re-tweaking any of my units anymore. I'm trying to learn to do things "the old fashioned way". This is why I have made changes the way I have.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

BTUx9 said:


> TWP's update feature doesn't care where it is in the filesystem as long as the name is TivoWebPlus


Sounds like a easy fix to implement. I'll have to talk to Rbautch. Hey Russ...


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

SteelersFan said:


> It looks like when when running tweak_uninstall it wipes TWP if it was installed by tweak *and* if it is named tivowebplus (no caps). I know upon running tweak it asks you if you have TWP installed and if you want to install it. So by naming it TivoWebPlus it *may* be left alone. *Russ???*
> BTW, I have decided that I will not be re-tweaking any of my units anymore. I'm trying to learn to do things "the old fashioned way". This is why I have made changes the way I have.


It looked that way to me too. I'll probably take a stab at the old fashioned way also. Such a picky detail, it's the downside to using a script. The upside is that it makes it terribly easy to update things.


----------



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

WEll im still trying to get netowrk access on my HR10-250 after running zipper, every damn time I run zipper it kills my network access.


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

I just posted a new version of the Enhancement Script (v4.4) that changes the installation directory to /TivoWebPlus. I also simplified things by eliminating the need for TWPrunc.sh, TWPrun, and TWPrestart.sh. I'm travelling and won't be able to test if for a few days, so feel to try it out and report back.

edit: standby, upload didn't take. FTP is down.


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 3, 2004)

rbautch said:


> I just posted a new version of the Enhancement Script (v4.4) that changes the installation directory to /TivoWebPlus. I also simplified things by eliminating the need for TWPrunc.sh, TWPrun, and TWPrestart.sh. I'm travelling and won't be able to test if for a few days, so feel to try it out and report back.
> 
> edit: standby, upload didn't take. FTP is down.


so Russ, all I have to do is uninstall and install the enhancements scripts which will install version 4.4? thanks


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

bnm81002 said:


> so Russ, all I have to do is uninstall and install the enhancements scripts which will install version 4.4? thanks


Actually, the latest Tweak will uninstall the old one then install the new one at the same time.


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

rbautch said:


> I just posted a new version of the Enhancement Script (v4.4) that changes the installation directory to /TivoWebPlus. I also simplified things by eliminating the need for TWPrunc.sh, TWPrun, and TWPrestart.sh. I'm travelling and won't be able to test if for a few days, so feel to try it out and report back.
> 
> edit: standby, upload didn't take. FTP is down.


Ask and ye shall receive. Thanks again Russ. 
What about those people who have manually installed newer versions of TWP? Will the latest version of Enhancement leave it alone of will it wipe it out and reinstall the one included in the Enhancement script?


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

rbautch said:


> I just posted a new version of the Enhancement Script (v4.4) that changes the installation directory to /TivoWebPlus. I also simplified things by eliminating the need for TWPrunc.sh, TWPrun, and TWPrestart.sh. I'm travelling and won't be able to test if for a few days, so feel to try it out and report back.
> 
> edit: standby, upload didn't take. FTP is down.


Now that's what I call service. 6 whole hours. What took so long? You actually have a life or something?

LOL

Seriously Thanks.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

I just ran tweak on 2 of my 3 (Wont do the wifes for a few days WAF). Had a flitch of some kind on the second install. Putty kicked me out and would not let me back in. So I ran telnet from the windows command line no problems. The only thing that was odd was the first unit was rebooting and they are on the same bridge, After I completed the install PuTTy works fine. 

TWP starts fine, but the update module still doesn't work  . just checked on the Tivo and TWP is still being installed in /tivowebplus, NOT /TivoWebPlus. I guess Russ still couldn't FTP. Drats :down: :down: . Oh well I have something to look forward to next week.


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

New version is now up.


----------



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

So will this uninstall the old tweak and install the new one in its place with TivoWebPlus instead of tivowebplus? 

If I rename tivowebplus to TivoWebPLus and editing the startup scripts to point to TivoWebPLus (TWPrunc.sh, TWPrun, and TWPrestart.sh) will that work?


----------



## Qubert (Dec 3, 2002)

rbautch said:


> I just posted a new version of the Enhancement Script (v4.4) that changes the installation directory to /TivoWebPlus. I also simplified things by eliminating the need for TWPrunc.sh, TWPrun, and TWPrestart.sh. I'm travelling and won't be able to test if for a few days, so feel to try it out and report back.
> 
> edit: standby, upload didn't take. FTP is down.


Sorry for asking a stupid question, but where is the file posted? I don't see it in the original thread.

_EDIT:_ Nevermind. That really was a stupid question...


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 3, 2004)

rbautch said:


> New version is now up.


Russ, 
as I was installing the new version of the Enhancement scripts, when I answered yes to the question of installing gotomydvr remote access tool, it couldn't install it and then the rest of the scripts were skipped without me answering if I wanted them installed or not and it finished up on its own to the very end and asked to reboot, but when I uninstall and install the enhancement scripts and answered no to the gotomydvr question, the rest of the scripts were asked if I wanted them or not and finished to the end and asked to reboot, just wanted to let you know of my problem

PS-the new version is so great, makes updating TWP so much easier, a big thanks for your hard work :up: :up: :up:


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

bnm81002 said:


> Russ,
> as I was installing the new version of the Enhancement scripts, when I answered yes to the question of installing gotomydvr remote access tool, it couldn't install it and then the rest of the scripts were skipped without me answering if I wanted them installed or not and it finished up on its own to the very end and asked to reboot, but when I uninstall and install the enhancement scripts and answered no to the gotomydvr question, the rest of the scripts were asked if I wanted them or not and finished to the end and asked to reboot, just wanted to let you know of my problem
> 
> PS-the new version is so great, makes updating TWP so much easier, a big thanks for your hard work :up: :up: :up:


Yeah, something funky going on there. I'll just remove it until I get it worked out.


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 3, 2004)

rbautch said:


> Yeah, something funky going on there. I'll just remove it until I get it worked out.


Russ,
I updated TWP to version 1.4 last nite and today I don't get the TWP screen, can it be a problem with the 4.4 enhancement script? thanks

PS-I did reboot the unit last nite after updating TWP, I had to reboot the units again today in order to get the TWP screen


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

bnm81002 said:


> Russ,
> I updated TWP to version 1.4 last nite and today I don't get the TWP screen, can it be a problem with the 4.4 enhancement script? thanks
> 
> PS-I did reboot the unit last nite after updating TWP, I had to reboot the units again today in order to get the TWP screen


TWP is independent of the enhancement script; the script only copies it to your tivo and puts a command in your author file to start it up when you boot. If you updated it, make sure your author file correctly points to it to start it up.


----------



## jporter12 (Mar 10, 2006)

After re-running tweak.sh (downloading the latest rbautch files) the update worked flawlessly for me! Thanks for all your hard work rbautch! I hope that one day I may have something to contribute in return!

JP


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Updated one of my tivos last night worked flawlessly, including the update module in TWP. Thanks for that Russ. For some reason one of my other tivos isn't networking right. I'll bring home my laptop from work and fix that tonight. Now I just have to figure how to add the tivo name back into the TWP title area, probably a setting in the config file somewhere I assume, I'll check that out as well.


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

JWThiers said:


> Updated one of my tivos last night worked flawlessly, including the update module in TWP. Thanks for that Russ. For some reason one of my other tivos isn't networking right. I'll bring home my laptop from work and fix that tonight. Now I just have to figure how to add the tivo name back into the TWP title area, probably a setting in the config file somewhere I assume, I'll check that out as well.


Start reading this thread from here. :up:


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Thanks for the info, that will save a lot of time.


----------



## Gargoyle557 (Dec 1, 2006)

bnm81002 said:


> Russ,
> I updated TWP to version 1.4 last nite and today I don't get the TWP screen, can it be a problem with the 4.4 enhancement script? thanks
> 
> PS-I did reboot the unit last nite after updating TWP, I had to reboot the units again today in order to get the TWP screen


I am having the same problem with TWP 1.3.1

Think I found the problem.... in the Cron...


```
# stop Tivowebplus every night at 3:14am cst
14 9 * * * wget -O - "http://127.0.0.1/quit"; echo "`date` TWP stopped" >> /var/log/cronlog-main

# Start Tivowebplus every night at 3:15am cst
# TWPrun.sh created on the fly by enhancement script
15 9 * * * /enhancements/TWPrun.sh; echo "`date` TWP started">> /var/log/cronlog-main
```
TWPrun.sh doesn't exist anymore after running the latest enhancement script.
I am changing it to...


```
# stop Tivowebplus every night at 3:14am cst
14 9 * * * wget -O - "http://127.0.0.1/quit"; echo "`date` TWP stopped" >> /var/log/cronlog-main

# Start Tivowebplus every night at 3:15am cst
15 9 * * * /TivoWebPlus/tivoweb; echo "`date` TWP started">> /var/log/cronlog-main
```
I will see what happens tonight


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

The command before that one stops TWP. I just deleted both commands from the enhancement script, since restarting TWP is not as useful as it once was. Good catch.


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 3, 2004)

rbautch said:


> The command before that one stops TWP. I just deleted both commands from the enhancement script, since restarting TWP is not as useful as it once was. Good catch.


Russ,
was this fixed in the new zipper CD as well? thanks


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

Yes.


----------



## ruexp67 (Jan 16, 2002)

Gargoyle557 said:


> I am having the same problem with TWP 1.3.1
> 
> Think I found the problem.... in the Cron...


I can't find the cron file. 

Little help please?


----------



## Xtra7973 (Apr 6, 2006)

ruexp67 said:


> I can't find the cron file.
> 
> Little help please?


Here you go http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=296782


----------



## ruexp67 (Jan 16, 2002)

Ahh, well that explains part of it. I couldn't find it because it didn't exist on one of my tivos. 

I found it on the other, and removed the lines to restart TWP daily. Hopefully that will resolve my issue. 

Thanks for the point in the right direction, my search for Cron here was only giving me results on how to set it up from scratch, not any info on it's implementation with the Zipper.


----------

